# Which state for IT jobs ?



## vnktrrd (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to launch 190 visa application very soon and need some advise on the opportunities for an IT job in Australian states.
I have been working as an Mainframe application developer since 4 years. Please suggest a state which has better opportunities for this skill so that I can opt for that state and have good chances of being nominated and eventually get a job at the earliest after landing.

thanks,
Venkat.


----------



## not-so-old-new-guy (Sep 8, 2013)

Gday Mate,
I am no expert but from people i do know in the IT game, they all say Melbourne and Sydney are where the majority of jobs appear. Having said that, all major cities have IT sectors in demand but i would suggest the Melbourne,Sydney,Perth,Brisbane...Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Johnson1236 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes it is so that Melbourne and Sydney are the areas that are suitable for IT and one can easily find more IT opportunities there and there is a great trend over there.

Financial Advisor Brisbane


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

My suggestion is to do a couple of weeks searching on Seek and/or Career One. This will give you an idea of current IT vacancies and where they are most relevant to your skills.


----------

